
How I Explained REST to My Wife - d0mine
http://tomayko.com/writings/rest-to-my-wife
======
stcredzero
The sexism comments bother me. They reveal a level of sensitivity to possible
stereotypes that itself indicates the power these stereotypes still have. In a
way, the comments are a self fulfilling prophecy. If the wife had been
portrayed as being ditsy, that would be worse, though I'm not even sure that's
necessarily wrong. In any case, I thought that the woman was portrayed as an
inquisitive layperson able to absorb new ideas.

Reminds me of this Richard Feynman story:

A few diehard protesters stayed till the end of Feynman’s talk, and complained
that they still didn’t like that woman-driver story:

    
    
        "Why did it have to be a woman driver?" they said. 
        "You are implying that all women are bad drivers."
    
        "But the woman makes the cop look bad," I said. 
        "Why aren’t you concerned about the cop?"
    
        "That’s what you expect from cops!" one of the 
        protesters said. "They’re all pigs!"
    
        "But you should be concerned," I said. 
        "I forgot to say in the story that the cop was a woman!"

~~~
dgabriel
I didn't see any sexism, either, and I'm extremely sensitive to such things.

------
ivey
This is pretty old, but is an important piece of the "What/Why REST"
discussion we seem to be having here on HN.

~~~
mwbrooks
I agree. My understanding of REST has became a little more clear after reading
the article. Glad it was posted here.

~~~
OneSeventeen
Seconded. The whole verb/noun discussion played into my Linguistics background
nicely. Now I... get it.

------
captain-m
"She gets me going on purpose just so she can see my arms waving and the vein
pop out of my head while I'm trying to describe this stuff. I don't think she
really pays all that much attention to what I'm actually saying."

My friends do this to me all the time. I know they don't really care but they
keep asking questions until I can't resist explaining stuff to them.

------
richtaur
Dude, you're a geek and you married a non-techie? I'm sorry :(

------
Herring
Does anyone else find it hard to care when CS types start talking about nouns,
verbs & grammars?

~~~
jrockway
I didn't find it hard to care, nor did I find it hard to downmod your
worthless comment.

~~~
Herring
as a fellow nerd, you should have some idea how much I care about your downmod

